# Neck injury scare...HOLY BANNANAS!



## kbjumper (Jan 22, 2012)

Just thought that I'd share my neck injury scare now that Im recovered! Basically, after a 6 year marathon of having my butt never hitting the ground after being on the back of a horse, I got bucked off by my horse Batman, and it was mostly my fault! Let me write you a story!
After Batman knocked over the pole on the oxer we were jumping I got off and put it off as usual, but I was lazy when trying to remount so I used a near by log (XC attempt by others!) to jump up from his right flank...bad idea. He was already gawking at the Heffers, trying to decide if he wanted to be brave, so even after I grabbed the reins and put one of my feet in the stirrups, when I landed behind the saddle, he spooked a bit forward, I stayed on by gripping with my legs, but my heels dug into his flanks ( where the strap goes to mak bucking horses buck) and he went wild! I stayed on for about 5 bucks, them I went to Tuck-n-roll, before I was flung into a fence. I tucked. no roll! I landed on my face and did a summersault over my own head! I got up, and with supervision, jumped back on with only a sprained finger, or so I thought. 
Next day I couldnt even sit up my neck and upper back were killing me so much! My parents brought me to urgent care, where they did X-rays and found out that I didn't have a broken neck, and that the disks in between my vertebre have 'extra cushioning' that saved my neck from all of the impact that it took! I just had Torticollisis in my neck for the next week, but now I'm back to riding!
If you read this all that's awesome! I tend to make massive bodies of writing, so congrats for being patient with my explaination!
Whats the worst injury you've ever received around (or on!) horses?


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

Glad you were not hurt any worse.


.


----------



## JustImagine (Dec 2, 2012)

Oh my goodness, that sounds scary! I feel like we all have that moments of "I really shouldn't have done that", haha. My worst fall actually just happened a month ago, and it had been a couple years since I've fallen.
My pony is 13 and a western horse before I bought him, and I trained him to jump. We jumped for about 3-4 months before I found a new trainer who told me he has problems accepting the bit so we've spent the past 4 months now doing bit training with him. Well, my trainer and I were just playing around with our horses one night and running them over a 2 foot vertical, when we decided to jump on bareback in just our halters and jump them. I completely forgot about my helmet, and the fact that my pony has NO scope at the trot (we were trotting the jump), and by our 4th time jumping it, he had gotten really excited and took a MASSIVE jump. Needless to say, I wasn't holding on for it, so I bounced off on the landing and slammed my head.
I thought I was okay, until I woke up in the middle of the night spinning and puking. I was in the ER all night and morning, and I couldn't even get out of bed for a week because my head hurt so bad and every time I turned my head to the left I would get double vision and start spinning. It took until a few days ago until I was completely pain free.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Glad you are OK now.


----------



## kbjumper (Jan 22, 2012)

JustImagine said:


> Oh my goodness, that sounds scary! I feel like we all have that moments of "I really shouldn't have done that", haha. My worst fall actually just happened a month ago, and it had been a couple years since I've fallen.
> My pony is 13 and a western horse before I bought him, and I trained him to jump. We jumped for about 3-4 months before I found a new trainer who told me he has problems accepting the bit so we've spent the past 4 months now doing bit training with him. Well, my trainer and I were just playing around with our horses one night and running them over a 2 foot vertical, when we decided to jump on bareback in just our halters and jump them. I completely forgot about my helmet, and the fact that my pony has NO scope at the trot (we were trotting the jump), and by our 4th time jumping it, he had gotten really excited and took a MASSIVE jump. Needless to say, I wasn't holding on for it, so I bounced off on the landing and slammed my head.
> I thought I was okay, until I woke up in the middle of the night spinning and puking. I was in the ER all night and morning, and I couldn't even get out of bed for a week because my head hurt so bad and every time I turned my head to the left I would get double vision and start spinning. It took until a few days ago until I was completely pain free.


Wow! Thank god you didnt break your head! That must of been scarey!


----------



## JustImagine (Dec 2, 2012)

kbjumper said:


> Wow! Thank god you didnt break your head! That must of been scarey!


It was definitely scary. And of course now that I'm finally better my pony's lame =[


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Wow, I stopped counting how many riders' worst accidents contained the sentence, "I figured I could hop on from the nearby log" or something similar. It's probably saved my butt more than I know. I have had several times when I had to remount and could have taken a short cut, but then think about my friend with the broken wrist, the other friend with the dislocated shoulder, the one with the back injury, and now I can add you to the list too. I am very sorry you were hurt, and glad that it was not worse. You do us all a favor by posting your experience. It's things like this that keep us all more safe.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

wowza! im so glad your okay. def. could have turned out much worse!

hmmmm my worst injury from a horse was probably when my mare got stuck in the trailer....

all my horses are trained to load themselves when i say "load up" and like the awesome mare she is she went right on in...but somebody had unlatched the divider...and it got stuck in between her hip and her barrel.
so of course she started freaking out and i ran in to try and get her free. somehow in the process of that she managed to kick me a grand totall of 6 times. twice in each leg and double barrel to the stomach!


----------



## kbjumper (Jan 22, 2012)

MyBoyPuck said:


> Wow, I stopped counting how many riders' worst accidents contained the sentence, "I figured I could hop on from the nearby log" or something similar. It's probably saved my butt more than I know. I have had several times when I had to remount and could have taken a short cut, but then think about my friend with the broken wrist, the other friend with the dislocated shoulder, the one with the back injury, and now I can add you to the list too. I am very sorry you were hurt, and glad that it was not worse. You do us all a favor by posting your experience. It's things like this that keep us all more safe.


 Yep, It definatly taught me a lesson! It's good that you think ahead for any risks, now that I have a bad experience on the ropes I hope that I turn up like you soon!


----------



## kbjumper (Jan 22, 2012)

Roperchick said:


> wowza! im so glad your okay. def. could have turned out much worse!
> 
> hmmmm my worst injury from a horse was probably when my mare got stuck in the trailer....
> 
> ...


HOLY <insert curse here>!!!!! That's crazy! How many breaks? Are you better now or are there any permanent injuries? This sounds odd, but after the accident does your mare still load up at liberty, or is she scared for life?


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

oh no she was completely fine after that. no breaks amazingly just bruised ribs and bruised legs lol

after we got her loose we walked her out the emergency door in front, took her back around and she loaded right back up. havnt had another problem with her since.


----------



## OliviaMyee (Jul 31, 2012)

Im glad that i have been desensetizing my horse by lying all over his body on top of him, hopefully he wont ever get scared from me touching him some where like his flank or bum.


----------



## gogaited (Oct 8, 2012)

kbjumper said:


> Just thought that I'd share my neck injury scare now that Im recovered! Basically, after a 6 year marathon of having my butt never hitting the ground after being on the back of a horse, I got bucked off by my horse Batman, and it was mostly my fault! Let me write you a story!
> After Batman knocked over the pole on the oxer we were jumping I got off and put it off as usual, but I was lazy when trying to remount so I used a near by log (XC attempt by others!) to jump up from his right flank...bad idea. He was already gawking at the Heffers, trying to decide if he wanted to be brave, so even after I grabbed the reins and put one of my feet in the stirrups, when I landed behind the saddle, he spooked a bit forward, I stayed on by gripping with my legs, but my heels dug into his flanks ( where the strap goes to mak bucking horses buck) and he went wild! I stayed on for about 5 bucks, them I went to Tuck-n-roll, before I was flung into a fence. I tucked. no roll! I landed on my face and did a summersault over my own head! I got up, and with supervision, jumped back on with only a sprained finger, or so I thought.
> Next day I couldnt even sit up my neck and upper back were killing me so much! My parents brought me to urgent care, where they did X-rays and found out that I didn't have a broken neck, and that the disks in between my vertebre have 'extra cushioning' that saved my neck from all of the impact that it took! I just had Torticollisis in my neck for the next week, but now I'm back to riding!
> If you read this all that's awesome! I tend to make massive bodies of writing, so congrats for being patient with my explaination!
> Whats the worst injury you've ever received around (or on!) horses?


It's a toss up between a smashed under a fallen horse lower leg or the broken clavicle. I was lucky not to lose my lower leg, it was smashed flat. But the broken clavicle was SOOOOO painful.


----------

